# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Предлагать всё Кришне

## Krishna Parishat das

Как то давно слышал или читал не помню где, что одна бабушка
учила своего внука, после того как купили рубашку, предложить ее Кришне.
Так же в христианстве есть своего рода освящение разных вещей  и т.д.  и т.п.
Насколько это авторитетно и как это правильно делать.
Например приобретен в магазине мобильник (или нечто другое)  и как то предложить его Кришне.
С одной стороны это странно, но с другой стороны преданный хочет
чтобы каждое движение, каждое действие и вздох были связаны с Кришной.
И сама мысль - это "прасадный" мобильник как то благоприятно.
Может  попросить  Кришну, чтобы эта вещь прямо или косвенно послужила Ему.

И в какой то степени это позволит уменьшить ошибки в жизни к которым
склонен человек (в частности неправильные покупки)


Кто что думает или слышал на эту тему?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ответ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху 17.09.2004:
"Все, что мы делаем, мы делаем для Кришны. Все уже принадлежит Ему, поэтому нам нечего Ему предложить, кроме любви. Об этом Он говорит в Бхагавад гите. Листок, плод, немного воды, чтобы выразить любовь. О вещах и одежде там ничего не говорится. Можно принимать это как уже выделенную нам долю... Лекарство мы не предлагаем Кришне, потому что Ему неотчего лечиться и это не является проявлением любви. Нужно руководствоваться принципом практичности, например, если я купил новый молоток, то мне не нужно, прежде чем забивать гвозди, предлагать его Кришне. Лучше предложить свою деятельность."

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А какую деятельность предлагать? Любую или тоже руководствуясь принципом практичности?
Ведь навряд ли стоит предлагать деятельность по забиванию гвоздей или например продажу товаров за прилавком(не вайшнавских)?

----------


## Susila dasi

Можно не предлагать, а показать. Тот же молоток, гвозди, показать, что купили, рассказать для чего. Как с другом пообщаться. Кришне только этого и надо.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Может  попросить  Кришну, чтобы эта вещь прямо или косвенно послужила Ему.
> 
> И в какой то степени это позволит уменьшить ошибки в жизни к которым
> склонен человек (в частности неправильные покупки)
> 
> 
> Кто что думает или слышал на эту тему?
> Заранее благодарен.


Неправильных покупок можно избежать, когда спрашиваешь  - а зачем это вещь нужна, для чего? Как часто я ей буду пользоваться? Просто разум применять.

----------


## Джива

я вот витамин С предлагаю иногда, а аспирин-нет  :neznai:

----------


## Джива

наверно потаму-что витамин С улучшает состояние кожи и волос а также повышает иммунитет
а аспирин - обезболивающее, противовоспалительное, жаропонижающее и разжижающее кровь средство  :yazik:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

чтобы Ему такого предложить, чтобы Он хоть иногда в гости заходил? :cray:

----------


## Джива

> чтобы Ему такого предложить, чтобы Он хоть иногда в гости заходил?


пока маленький был - обычное масло срабатывало...

 :vanca calpa: 
приятно встретить Кришна-Бхакту

----------


## Narayani d.d.

мне тоже  :namaste: 
только я не бхакта...  :sed:  я несчастный сахаджия, мечтающий об общении с бхактами...  :dandavat:

----------


## vedamurti das

А чего мечтать - надо идти в Храм ИСККОН и общаться.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А все таки почему собственно лекарства не предлагают? Только на основании того, что Господу не от чего лечиться? Но если так рассуждать, то и еда и одежда Ему не нужна. Ведь Он не бывает голодным или замерзшим. Кстати, насколько помню, в одном из храмов Джаганнатхи Ему лекарства таки предлагаются.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В Индии лекарства-это амрита, сделанная из трав, масел и минералов. А у нас лекарства-это яд. Разве можно Кришне предлагать яд?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как то давно слышал или читал не помню где, что одна бабушка
> учила своего внука, после того как купили рубашку, предложить ее Кришне.
> Так же в христианстве есть своего рода освящение разных вещей  и т.д.  и т.п.
> Насколько это авторитетно и как это правильно делать.
> Например приобретен в магазине мобильник (или нечто другое)  и как то предложить его Кришне.
> С одной стороны это странно, но с другой стороны преданный хочет
> чтобы каждое движение, каждое действие и вздох были связаны с Кришной.
> И сама мысль - это "прасадный" мобильник как то благоприятно.
> Может  попросить  Кришну, чтобы эта вещь прямо или косвенно послужила Ему.
> ...


Сами не видели, но слышали от преданных из Нью Враджа Дхамы (Венгрия), что там они предлагают Божествам новый инвентарь (лопаты, грабли)

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> В Индии лекарства-это амрита, сделанная из трав, масел и минералов. А у нас лекарства-это яд. Разве можно Кришне предлагать яд?


А если предлагать лекарства из трав то это будет нормально?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если с любовью, то будет классно! :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

Мы предлагаем Кришне свою преданность. то-есть не просто плод, а плод выращеный для Кришны или нарезанный для Кришны так или иначе приготовленный нами для Него. если воду, то принесенную нами из Ганги, если цветок, то выращенный для Кришны или поливаемый для Кришны. Кришна принимает нашу преданность в этих предметах а не сами предметы. поэтому, если вы не сделали сами мобильник для Кришны, или не сшили рубашку сами для Кришны и тд то в этих предметах нету того что можно было бы предложить.
Другое дело если вы дадите этот предмет преданному, а потом будете пользоваться сами. это тадия. Вайшнавы полны милости и энергии преданности и превосходят даже Кришну по количеству милости. и предмет, использовнный Ваишнавом достоин поклонения (тадия). купили новый автомобиль: возите Гуру и преданных и он станет маха-прасадом. купили мобильник, оставьте в храме на некоторое время пусть преданные звонят если им будет нужно. купили мрдангу, приносите пусть мридангист на ней поиграет. купили квартиру, пусть в ней поживут преданные или духовные учителя. с остальными вещами так же. это поможет нам быстрее развить сознание или осознание Кришны.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Воду из Ганги если рассуждать в таком ключе, мы тоже сами не производим, а только лишь приносим. Она не появляется благодаря нам. Точно также мы можем принести из салона мобильник. И как в таком случае быть с подношениями украшений? Ведь их производят другие, не мы. Мы лишь платим за них деньги(как и за мобильник!)Но поскольку деньги и есть наш труд, выраженный в "универсальных единицах",то получается, что и драгоценности и мобильник есть все таки результат именно нашего труда.

----------


## Radesa das

с деньгами несколько иначе. тогда их нужно зарабатывать в полном осознании Кришны. что приятнее на рождение получать: деньги или подарок? или рисунок ребенка, сделанный им самим просто, но с любовью? деньги дарят те кто хочет отвязаться, так? преданность означает действие с любовью. если вам удается зарабатывать деньги с любовью к Кришне тогда на них можно покупать и предлагать.но для этого нужно быть чистым преданым.  
я имел в виду следующее: вы купили молоко. чтобы наполнить его преданностью вам надо его вскипятить, приготовить, добавить специй и в процессе готовки повторять Святое Имя и всегда думать и никогда не забывать. тогда, через огонь ваше сознание перейдет в молоко и это сознание вы и предлагаете Кришне.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> купили мобильник, оставьте в храме на некоторое время пусть преданные звонят если им будет нужно.


 :biggrin1:

----------


## Radesa das

> 


ответссственные преданные)

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Я с очень давних пор боялся предлагать Кришне лекарства. Слышать про то, что современные лекарства яд и что их предлагать Кришне нельзя, странно, поскольку Господу Кришне не страшны ни яд, ни оружие. Меня, конечно, могут заклевать за отход от мнения богобоязненного большинства. Но Сканда Пурана говорит, что лекарства предлагаются Богу.
Сканда Пурана Марга Ширша Махатмья 5.15.29:

----------

